# 36 hr trip on Bluefin Freeport



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I have one spot open left on my charter for the Fishing Fiesta one June 30/ July 1. Leaving 0600 on Fri and coming back to dock at 1800 on Sat. Topwater and grouper being targets for the tournament, but 2 days limit on your fish. $625, tackle bait and fuel included. We are all 35-40, and we've fished this tournament/ boat for years.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Spot was taken then backed out. First $500 gets it.


----------

